# Does anyone know if devguide.net is legit?



## johnblue (Dec 6, 2009)

I paid out the 47.00 euros for the "Building Firewalls with OpenBSD and PF, 3rd ed." PDF+book and have not heard a thing after the initial purchase.

x(

A couple days later, I sent an email to: sales@devguide.net and as of yet have not received a response.  I am starting to get ticked ...


----------



## J65nko (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, it is legitimate. Jacek is honest but sometimes he has health problems, which cause  some delay. See http://www.artymiak.com/node/10


----------



## johnblue (Jan 4, 2010)

Still nothing.  No Book or PDF.  No reply to my email, but yet he is well enough to post something to his blog?

arugh.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 4, 2010)

That blog is dated first of May 2009  I will try to find contact information for you.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 4, 2010)

J65nko said:
			
		

> That blog is dated first of May 2009  I will try to find contact information for you.


Indeed.

Well, you know, us yankees have to do the date different (and most everything else) from the rest of the world ... 

:e

Thanks.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 5, 2010)

johnblue said:
			
		

> Well, you know, us yankees have to do the date different (and most everything else) from the rest of the world .



I am probably missing your irony, but I do not understand how you can get 01/05/2009 to be a recent posting. It's either May 1st, or January 5th 2009. Stretching it by using epoch timestamps: then it is sometime around Jan. 13th 1970, or backwards 7th Nov. 1972


----------



## J65nko (Jan 6, 2010)

@johnblue

Please read my PM,private message, for Jacek's phone nr.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 6, 2010)

mix_room said:
			
		

> I am probably missing your irony, but I do not understand how you can get 01/05/2009 to be a recent posting.


That's easy...January 5th 2009, when we just changed to 2010...some people's minds are still in the 2009 mindset. Not uncommon.


----------



## johnblue (Jan 7, 2010)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> That's easy...January 5th 2009, when we just changed to 2010...some people's minds are still in the 2009 mindset. Not uncommon.


Yup.  That is exactly what tripped me up.

:r


----------



## johnblue (May 21, 2010)

update:

I started getting PDF's of Jacek's book, BFWOAP3, starting on 3/10 via an email address I seldom look at with the latest one arriving on 5/13.  Looks like he is up to chapter 13 or so and I am looking forward to reviewing these!!

I am appreciative of J65nko efforts to help me, but I elected to not to contact Jacek largely because of the timezone difference.

It always nice when procrastination pays off.

:e


----------

